# Six Million Dollar Man



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2018)

I am so surprised this hasn't been rebooted:






And if no one else has done it, maybe I should write a non-derivative novel about a six _billion _dollar man?


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

Lol they will prolly reboot the bionic woman before Steve-just cos it would be more politically correct


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2018)

I was actually thinking a bionic woman might make for a more interesting character.


----------



## Onyx (May 6, 2018)

It has, you're just off a few decimal places:

https://www.avclub.com/mark-wahlbergs-six-billion-dollar-man-movie-to-finally-1823480610


----------



## Onyx (May 6, 2018)

My favorite "Bionic Woman", the sociopathic Ladytron:


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> I was actually thinking a bionic woman might make for a more interesting character.



They did do a reboot of the Bionic woman a few years ago  with Michelle Ryan .


----------



## Anthoney (May 6, 2018)

I actual rewatched the original TV movie that preceded the series, a few months ago.  It threw me a bit because they didn't use all the well know sound effects that the series did.

Then I watched the crossover episodes with the bionic woman and the fembots.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 6, 2018)

How many of you as kids ran round the playground da daing the theme tune and moved in slow motion doing the sound effect?


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

Onyx said:


> It has, you're just off a few decimal places:
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/mark-wahlbergs-six-billion-dollar-man-movie-to-finally-1823480610


Mark walberg? Interesting replacement


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They did do a reboot of the Bionic woman a few years ago  with Michelle Ryan .


It musta been a flop-never even heard about it


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> It musta been a flop-never even heard about it



One the prodicucer of the rebooted Battlestar Galatica  David Eick produced  this show . The show costed Katie Sackoff . She played a character called Corus who was another  bionic woman who went rogue.  It lasted only a few episodes,  I thought it quite good.


----------



## Anthoney (May 6, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> It musta been a flop-never even heard about it



It was a flop but it also had to do with the Writer's Strike of 2007.    It aired 8 episodes before the strike.  If it had aired a whole season before they strike things may have been different.  The show had no momentum and never returned after the strike was over.


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

Well dang it woulda been interesting to sneak a peek at at minimal


----------



## Onyx (May 6, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> It was a flop but it also had to do with the Writer's Strike of 2007.    It aired 8 episodes before the strike.  If it had aired a whole season before they strike things may have been different.  The show had no momentum and never returned after the strike was over.


They'll just have to La Femme NIkita it until it sticks.


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

Shaking my head at nikita meets the bionic woman


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> It was a flop but it also had to do with the Writer's Strike of 2007.    It aired 8 episodes before the strike.  If it had aired a whole season before they strike things may have been different.  The show had no momentum and never returned after the strike was over.



The show had interesting possibilities.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> How many of you as kids ran round the playground da daing the theme tune and moved in slow motion doing the sound effect?



I seem to recall it appeared in one of the Pixar films.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

There is also talk of a reboot film called *The Six Billion Dollar Man *.


----------



## Onyx (May 6, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> There is also talk of a reboot film called *The Six Billion Dollar Man *.


Do you have any links to articles?!!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

Onyx said:


> Do you have any links to articles?!!!!



Movie Insider  and  Varity . I have an issue with my computers I can't do links.


----------



## Onyx (May 6, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Movie Insider  and  Varity . I have an issue with my computers I can't do links.


I'm kidding you. Check out post #4.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2018)

Onyx said:


> I'm kidding you. Check out post #4.



Sorry, I missed you post completely.


----------



## Droflet (May 10, 2018)

Let's not forget about the bionic dog. Shudders.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 10, 2018)

Droflet said:


> Let's not forget about the bionic dog. Shudders.



His name was Max and he was on the Bionic woman . Having  Bionic Rover on the show was fairly  good indicator that they show had jumped the shark early on its run.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 10, 2018)

One of the characters in *Altered Carbon* has a bionic arm, & performs feats of strength that would likely break her spine. just as it should have broken Col. Austin's. BTW, I just happen to have a season 2 $6M Man DVD in the drive. Sadly, I am bored with the series, even as infrequently as I borrow DVDs from NF. I really want to see the Venus Probe & Death Probe episodes, but have little appreciation for the rest of the series. 

I think watching this as an adult has ruined my childhood memories of the series. Sometimes that happens.


----------

